# ¡Totor y sus mil sentencias!



## Víctor Pérez

Enhorabuena *Totor*, amigo: ¡por fin llegaste a los mil!
¿A que parecían inalcanzables?

Felicidades por tu alegre seriedad y por tu tan serio buen humor.
Felicidades por animar el cotarro hispano-francés con tus siempre interesantes y provocativas preguntas-trampa.

Espero que sigas haciéndonos disfrutar también con tus sagaces respuestas.

¡Un abrazo, tocayo!

Víctor


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

tenemos algunos Totor célebres en la cultura francesa: éste o éste.
De ahora en adelante tenemos a nuestro Totor en la literatura wordreferenciana (que es mundial).

Gracias por estar con nosotros.
Un beso
Martine

P.D.: no me pegues


----------



## totor

queridos, no pude dejar de venir a husmear por este lado, y me encontré con esta calurosa bienvenida.

¡gracias, víctor, y gracias, martine!

en cuanto a ti, martine, cuando termine de escuchar la canción (¿cuando se me funda la computadora, tal vez?) voy a ir a pegarte un poquito. por ahora no puedo.

y gracias por ser como son.


----------



## Gévy

En plein dans le mille, mon petit Totor!
Cette fois, tu as gagné le cocotier.
Mille millions de mille sabords!

Ces mille messages d'aide généreuse, de questions pas faciles du tout (tu nous fais nous creuser la tête, mon vieux, avec tes textes tarabiscotés), ça vaut le coup de les fêter.

À toi, mon ami Totor, à tes mille posts venus d'Argentine et au plaisir de te lire !

Bisous par milliers!

Gévy


----------



## totor

merci bien, ma petite gévy.

je me sens fier d'être entouré de vous tous, de vous avoir à portée de la main pour vous consulter, pour vous écouter et aussi, pourquoi pas?, pour vous engueuler de temps en temps.

un gros bisou pour toi aussi.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Che Totor.
Nos vemos poco, pero muy buenos encuentros, seguiremos...

Saludos Venezolanos, ahora que estamos acuerdos y demás pues ,  no podía pasar por alto saludarte y felicitarte por tus mil.  
Mil $ cuestan los Bonos del Sur???...

Beso y Abrazo 
Rosa


----------



## totor

poco pero bueno, rosa, y muchas gracias.

¿ya están tan caros? y yo que pensaba comprar unos cuantos…

dile al chavo que no se le vayan los humos a la cabeza.

un besito para ti también, rosa.


----------



## yserien

Un soplo de frescura viene de Ultramar. Frescor,sabiduría, humanidad. Recién desembarcado aquí ya me di cuenta ; acuérdate que hablamos del crisol de culturas bonaerense...Larga estancia entre nosotros. Un abrazo.


----------



## Rayines

¿Sentencias?.....¿Sentencias?....No creí que fueran sentencias.. 

*¡¡Felicitaciones, Totor!!*


----------



## totor

bueno, digamos simples oraciones…

¡gracias yserien y rayines!


----------



## mickaël

¡¡Felicitaciones Totor!! Qué sigas ayudandonos, y preguntando interesantes cuestiones.


----------



## Mirelia

Querido y admirado Totor:

¡Y pensar que todavía no hemos visto tu maravilloso diccionario!

¡Ya puedo imaginarme lo que sucederá en este hilo cuando salga!

Como mínimo, convocatoria a reunión internacional en sitio planetario a determinar (alguno de tus paraísos: ¿el Valle de la Luna, tal vez?), donde todos los traductores del mundo que hemos elegido zamarrear nuestra ya exhausta materia gris con el par francés-español, podamos rendirte el homenaje que día a día soñamos ofrecer a nuestros ángeles guardianes.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Felicitaciones Totor.

(me encanta el preciosismo de tu avatar)


----------



## chics

¡¡¡Felicidades Totor!!!


----------



## totor

queridos foreros aquende y allende los mares, gracias, muchas gracias por estar ahí. haberlos conocido a todos ustedes es una de las cosas más hermosas que me han pasado.

mickaël, las preguntas interesantes en realidad las hacen los autores, yo soy un mero intermediario.
mirelia, cuando al fin se publique ese diccionario vamos a hacer una verdadera fiesta galáctica a la que estarán todos invitados.
luis, el avatar es obra de mi hija, y estoy verdaderamente orgulloso.
chics, gracias por tus deseos (ya estoy un poco más cerca de ti).


----------



## Eugin

*Siento llegar tarde a esta celebración, pero no quería dejar pasar la oportunidad de saludar y felicitar a un compatriota y colega que, pese a que no interactuamos mucho por trabajar con diferentes idiomas  , sé lo importantes que son sus contribuciones en el foro francés-español….* 

* ¡FELICITACIONES Y POR OTROS MIL MÁS!*  ​ 
*Saludos cordiales,*

*Eugin  *


----------



## totor

mi querida eugin, como decía en nuestros pagos un dicho que cuando vos naciste ya era viejo: *nunca es tarde cuando la ducha es buena*, así que ¡bienvenidos sean tus buenos deseos!


----------



## loladamore

Muchas felicidades de parte de otra de tus _fans_, tanto de tus mensajes como de tu hermosísimo avatar.

¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## totor

ah, bueno, entonces voy a poner un club de admiradores…

¡gracias, lola! (hermoso nombre, mi hija se llama así.)


----------



## geve

Voilà une bouille qu'il est plaisant de rencontrer au détour des fils. 
En cadeau de postiversaire, je t'offre un lien vers les aventures d'un bonhomme qui te ressemble (graphiquement, je veux dire). À toi de corriger toutes les fautes d'orthographe que ce garnement commet !  
Bon, fais pas cette tête, j'ai un autre cadeau plus orthographiquement correct : Hergé qui parle de toi ! Mais bon, il est un peu vexant le Hergé... "L'ancêtre", alors que tu portes si bien tes mille et quelques* posts ! "Moins connu, moins glorieux", mais c'est qu'Hergé ne connaissait pas WordReference !  
Felicidades, Totor. 

* et pardon pour le retard.


----------



## totor

ma chère geve, j'ai bien rigolé avec le lien du bonhomme qui me ressemble, et je te remercie infiniment de tous ces cadeaux.

maintenant, pour ce qui est du retard, je te dit la même chose qu'à eugin.

et en plus, c'est bien beau de voir, tôt ou tard, n'importe, que vous, mes chers amis, vous rappellez de moi.

un gros bisou.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bravo au seul argentin qui m'apprend des expressions françaises ! 
Je vois que ton posti a été bien fêté, mais a laissé des traces...


----------



## totor

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Je vois que ton posti a été bien fêté, mais a laissé des traces...



d'où vient ça, karine? c'est épatant!

bien de fois merci, karine, et voilà quelque chose que je pourrais pas effacer de ma face.


----------

